# 1st Spawn - Blue Marble x Blue Grizzle HMPK



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

So excited! 
Pictures of the parents are Aquabid Photos. 
Female has changed a bit; her fins have grown and she can reach a ful 180 spread. 
Spawned on July 1st, was a pretty quick spawn  
However, I freaked out when I saw the male lying on his side underneath his bubblenest looking very bloated. I made the mistake of attempting to artificially hatch the eggs. I separated the eggs into a floating dish and 2 floating betta cups. 
The eggs began hatching around 9PM July 2nd. 
However, when I was checking I made the stupid mistake of covering the tank..... I think there might be around 10 moving fry. 
There were some fry trying to swim around in one of the cups this morning. In the other cup, the fry hatched but aren't moving... Are fry usually so still? X]
Thank you to everyone that has been so helpful!!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Fry are really inactive for the first day or two, don't worry. That's a beautiful pair you have and I'm sure you will end up with some amazing looking babies! By the way a female I'm getting could be your females sister- http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=10193&pictureid=66762


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks!  Wow, same seller too. I think definitely her sister! Lol that's pretty cool.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

Wow! So sharp! I can't wait to see the product of those two! You can put me down for a pair when they are ready!


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Okay!  Right now there only seems a few fry wiggling around. If I do have enough to sell I will post a thread here


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

*Fry*

They have not started free swimming. I see about 7 or 8 living fry and at least two of them are deformed (Maybe the female was still pretty young?). Today I used a syringe and sucked up the dead fry and eggs. Most of them died due to fungus, my mistake of removing the dad, and leaving the tank uncovered overnight. *Sigh* Hopefully they will start free swimming soon! 

I will be reconditioning the female (Luckily she didn't have any serious wounds only 1 or 2 missing scales) and trying her out with another male. I have so much time on my hands it's not even funny lol. Still some summer work from school, but definitely enough time for two spawns! 

*Edit: What color would the fry be if I bred the female to this male? *This is not the male I am planning to try her out with. I'm still learning color genetics lol. Mostly blue, but would they be grizzle like her?


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

That looks like a male lol. Possibly a male with ovipositor. The grizzle pair is nice. 

Edit: I misread it. I thought you said breed the grizzle male to this female lol.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Lol yep. His bubble nests are massive. x] 
Thanks


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

*Free Swimmers!*

Oh lol. Haha 

Update: 
I see 2-3 free swimmers! It's hard to tell the apart lol. I see one of the deformed fry still moving, not free swimming yet and no signs of movement from the other one. Though he/she might be resting x] 
It's so hard to get a picture of them. They are so tiny, but cute. 

This is Castiel and Prim flirting 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbiEJL3gs2w

Here's a video of Castiel and Prim spawning. The best shot is around the middle of the video. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNvKsZQpsHc


----------



## Kalari32 (Jan 10, 2013)

Subscribed! I cant wait to see the outcome of this pair


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Yay! 
*New Spawn: *
I put the same pair back into the breeding tank since the first spawn was a fail. They spawned yesterday around 9 AM. I left the female floating in her cup at night and wasn't going to release her until the morning, but I guess she was ready and jumped the cup. I have never known her to be a jumper until yesterday x] The Dad's taking care of his spawn as I type. He's frantically trying to collect his eggs. All the bubbles in his nest are starting to pop. Hope this spawn fares better than the last one


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

*Fry Take 2*

The Fry hatched! Most of the eggs and a lot of the fry are lying on the ground though. Dad looks really tired, but is doing his job well. So excited! So one fry swimming in circles though. This afternoon, his bubble nest split into two and a lot of eggs drifted to the bottom. He spent about an hour picking them up and spitting them back into the nest. Then, they started falling again. X] Poor guy. He's definitely got his work cut out.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Beautiful i just was looking at that boy quite a while lol cool!


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

lol. Yeah, he was on Aquabid from Somsak  
Got a new nest of eggs. I don't know why the fry aren't making it to the free swimming stage. I was really looking forward to fry from this pair. This time, I added some java moss, and will add some duckweed in a few days. I took out the flower pot and the plastic plant. 

The male decided to move his nest of eggs to new location 2 inches to the right. He had shoved most of his eggs an inch up into his nest, so that they were sitting on top of the nest. When he decided to move them, he had to jump up with his mouth wide open to get to them. It was an amusing sight x]


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Beautiful pair. What are you planning to do with the offspring? Or more directly do you think you'll sell any on here?


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

That's what I'm hoping to do I've tried 2 times with this pair. Although they're very nice to each other and bred pretty fast, their fry can't seem to make it to the free-swimming stage. I've changed the breeding set up this time and added only live plants (no more plastic plants) I'm hoping it's not genetic and that it could be due to a mistake on my part.
I'm in the LA area as well


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

That puts you rather close to me  

I'm sure you'll figure out what's happening with the fry. (Better than I could. I had one accidental breed due to a very determined female and I got all the fry killed XD That was the end of dividers for me.)


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Yep! 
Aww at least your not having anymore accidental breedings. 
Update: 
Most of the fry have hatched and the dad moved the entire nest back to where it was originally.
The babies are so hard to photograph lol


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I can't wait until they grow up. Their dad is to DIE for. 

Is the new batch still in the vertical stage?


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Lol x] 
Yes they are. Hopefully these will make it to the free swimming stage soon. I bumped the temperature up a few degrees and added more live plants this time.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I see a fry in the picture! Just near daddy's dorsal. lol 

You're expecting blue cambodians, correct? Mostly, I presume.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

*roots for the little guys*


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Hoping for some. 
Thanks guys


----------



## Kalari32 (Jan 10, 2013)

Yay!  I would love a baby from them if you decide to sell!


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Okay, hopefully they all reach adulthood!  
Update: 
I just freaked out for a minute when I checked on the tank 10 minutes ago. It's a pretty small spawn and when I looked at the nest, I only a saw a few fry bobbing up and down. I watched the dad pick up one of the fry and didn't spit it back out, so I thought he was eating them :O A minute later, he spit out like 10-ish fry.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Update: 
It has been 4.5 days now and the temperatures at 86 (Shouldn't they all be free swimming by now?). I only see 2 fry free swimming and the rest are still hopping about. So frustrating, I don't know what's wrong D:


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Hm.. Give them 3 more days. Maybe raise the temperature and test the water? I am no ways a breeder, but I think this will help. Did you take Dada out?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Keep it at 86. You don't want to raise it much higher then that. What are the parameters?


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

The ammonia is still high at .5 ppm, I've trying to slowly drip in water treated with prime, so I don't know if the readings are ammonia or ammonium. My tap water already has .25 to .5 ppm. The ph is also quite high at 7.6-7.8. Since they are having swim bladder problems, I've read that bacteria can cause it. The bottom of the tank is quite dirty, but I don't know from what. I have java moss a few leaves of duck weed in there.
Yep, I took the dad out because the nest fell apart and he wasn't picking up fry anymore, he was just ignoring them.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

The fry are almost 2 weeks old now. Unfortunately, I only have 2 fry left. They were the only 2 that ever reached the free swimming stage. I am keeping them in a floating cup since its so hard to find fry in a 10 gallon tank. They have some duckweed and some java moss with them in the cup. One of them is almost 2 times the size of the other. He or "it" likes to hang out at the bottom more, while the other one likes the top. They are active and seem to be growing well. It's surprising how fast they grow! I am currently doing 50% water changes everyday and will start 80% when the fry reach 2 weeks. 
The pic is of the larger of the 2 fry, he's hiding behind the java moss


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So cute! Keep feeding and doing lots of water changes and they'll grow well.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you 
Bad news one of the fry didn't make it. It was my fault, I didn't check the heater settings and it was too late when I realized the heater was set at 78 when the fry were accustomed to 86. 
I really wanted some fry from this pair, so I decided to try them again, but the male isn't showing any signs of flirting (after being conditioned), he has built a bubble nest. I floated another male in the tank, to try to get him in the breeding mode, but he started flirting at the male! And tried to lead him back to the nest. With the female, Castiel was doing face-on flares and body thrashing, but with the male he was swimming in an S-curve and wiggling. There's another male I would like to try the female with, but she completely ignores him even when he's built a massive nest and is non-stop trying to seduce her lol. Ah so frustrating sometimes x]]


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Adorable.
So wait.. only one fry left? He's a survivor!


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Lol yep. 
We've decided to name him/her CharlieXD


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Charlie's gonna grow up to be a stunner!


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Can't wait til he does


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

Good luck Charlie!!!


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Charlie has a few more siblings now(the pair had some more babies) Thinking of starting a new thread, sort of like a fresh start, because this spawn seems to be doing better than the last.


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

You should. Can you put up a picture of Charlie?


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

DoctorLovaWho! You spawning everyday or something? Haha,


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

No.. lol. I feel horrible that they spawned so many times, but I also wanted to figure out what was wrong X] I changed the set up the last time and the fry seem to be doing much better, most are already free swimming. I think the styrofoam I used before may have been leaching chemicals into the water (it was from my heater's box) and I used the styrofoam from a drinking cup this time. 
Pictures coming soon


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

I love this pair did you get any fry?


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

This pair is wicked! Loving the male.
How are the fry?


----------

